# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Huawei Module Version 1.02 - Ist May 2020

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - HUAWEI MODULE Version : 1.02*   *Release Notes: *  *Added :*  *Huawei Qualcomm :* *
Supported Functions :*  *EDL Update.APP Direct Flashing   New!**Qualcomm 9008 Flashing [Multiple XML Flashing Supported]**Auto detection of Maximum Models**Reset FRP**Format / Factory Reset**Read Pattern* *COM 1.0 Support for :*  *    Kirin 620**    Kirin 650**    Kirin 655**    Kirin 658**    Kirin 659**    Kirin 910**    Kirin 920**    Kirin 925**    Kirin 930**    Kirin 935   New!**    Kirin 950   New!**    Kirin 955   New!**    Kirin 960   New!**    Kirin 970   New!* *
Functions Supported :*  *    Read Device Information [Fastboot]**    Unlock Bootloader Temp [COM 1.0]**    Unlock Bootloader [COM 1.0]**    Unlock Bootloader- New Method [COM 1.0]**    Reset FRP [ COM 1.0 / Fastboot]**    Factory Reset [COM 1.0 / Fastboot ]* *Flashers :*  *    Upgrade Mode Flasher [ Added Multiple Files Flash Support ]   New!**    COM 1.0 Borad Firmware Flasher**    Fastboot Mode Borad Firmware Flasher**    Fastboot Mode Update.app Direct Flashing**Extractor**    Update.app Extraction to XML Firmware**    Extract All or Extract Single file from Update.app   *  *
Hisilicon Models Supported :   New !*  *Honor 10 4G+ C0L-TL10 128GB**Honor 10 C0L-AL00 64GB**Honor 10 COL-AL10 128GB**Honor 10 COL-AL10 64GB**Honor 10 Gloabal 64GB C0L-TL10 128GB**Honor 10 Global 128GB COL-L29**Honor 10 GT**Honor 7 32GB**Honor 8 FRD-AL10 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 FRD-L02 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 FRD-TLoo [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 LTE-A FRD-L09 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 LTE-A FRD-L19 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 LTE-A US FRD-L04 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 LTE-A US FRD-L14 [Huawei Faraday]**Honor 8 Pro 64GB DUK-L09 [Huawei Duke]**Honor 9 STF-AL00 64GB [Huawei Stanford]**Honor 9 STF-AL10 128GB [Huawei Stanford]**Honor 9 STF-AL10 64GB [Huawei Stanford]**Honor 9 STF-L09 [Huawei Stanford]**Honor Magic NTS-AL00 [Huawei Natasha]**Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 128GB [Huawei Ravel]**Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 128GB [Huawei Ravel]**Honor Note 10 RVL-AL09 64GB [ Huawei Ravel]**Honor Note 8 EDI-AL10 [Huawei Edison]**Honor Note 8 EDI-DL00 [Huawei Edition]**Honor Play APAC C0R-AL00**Honor Play APAC C0R-AL10**Honor Play Global C0R-L29**Honor V10 BKL-AL00 64GB [Huawei Berkeley]**Honor V10 BKL-AL20 128GB [Huawei Berkeley]**Honor V10 BKL-AL20 128GB [Huawei Berkeley]**Honor V10 BKL-TL10 64GB [Huawei Berkeley]**Honor V8 32GB KNT-AL10 [Huawei Knight]**Honor V8 32GB KNT-UL10 [Huawei Knight]**Honor V8 64GB KNT-AL20 [Huawei Knight]**Honor V8 64GB KNT-TL00 [Huawei Knight]**Honor V9 128GBDUK-TL30 [Huawei Duke]**Honor V9 SIM 64GB DUK-AL20 [Huawei Duke]**Honor View 10 Global BKL-L09 128GB [Huawei Berkeley]**Honor8 FRD-AL00 [Huawei Faraday]**Huawei P9 EVA-L19**Mate 10 ALP-AL00 [Huawei Alps]**Mate 10 ALP-AL00 [Huawei Alps]**Mate 10 ALP-L09 [Huawei Alps]**Mate 10 ALP-L29 [Huawei Alps]**Mate 10 ALP-TL00 [Huawei Alps]**Mate 10 BLA-AL00 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 BLA-L29 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 BLA-TL00 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Porsche Design BLA-L29 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Pro 703HW [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Pro BLA-AL00 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Pro BLA-L09 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Pro BLA-L29 [Huawei Blanc]**Mate 10 Pro US BLA-A09 [ Huawei Blanc]**Mate 8 128GB NXT-AL10 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 32GB eH880**Mate 8 32GB NXT-AL10 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 32GB NXT-CL00 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 32GB NXT-DL00 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 32GB NXT-L29 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 32GB NXT-TL00 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 64GB NXT-AL10 [Huawei Next]**Mate 8 64GB NXT-L09 [Huawei Next]**Mate 9 MHA-AL00 [Huawei Manhattan]**Mate 9 MHA-AL00 [Huawei Manhattan]**Mate 9 MHA-L09 [Huawei Manhattan]**Mate 9 MHA-L29 [Huawei Manhattan]**Mate 9 MHA-TL00 [Huawei Manhattan]**Mate 9 Porsche Design L0N-L29 [Huawei Long Island]**Mate 9 Pro 128GB L0N-AL10 [Huawei Long Island]**Mate 9 Pro 64GB L0N-AL00 [Huawei Long Island]**Mate RS Porsche Design 256GB NE0-AL00**Mate RS Porsche Design 512GB NE0-AL00**Mate S 128GB**MediaPad M3 BTV-DL09 32GB [Huawei Beethoven]**MediaPad M3 BTV-DL09 64GB [Huawei Beethoven]**MediaPad M3 WiFi BTV-W09 32GB [Huawei Beethoven]**MediaPad M5 10.8 WiFi CMR-W09 32GB [Huawei Cameron]**MediaPad M5 8.4 SHT-AL09 32GB [Huawei Schubert]**MediaPad M5 Pro 10.8 CMR-AL19 64GB [Huawei Cameron Pro]**Nova 2s 64GB HWI-AL00 [Huawei Hawaii]**Nova 2s 64GB HWI-TL00 [Huawei Hawaii]**Nova 3 APAC PAR-LX9/PAR-L29 [Huawei Paris]**Nova 3 LT-AbEMEA PAR-L11 [Huawei Paris]**Nova 3 LTE-A EMEA PAR-LX1/PAR-L21 [ Huawei Paris]**Nova 3 LTE-A EMEA PAR-LX1M/PAR-L21M [Huawei Paris]**Nova 3 PAR-AL00 [Huawei Paris]**Nova 3 PAR-TL20 [Huawei Paris]**P10 128GB VTR-AL00 [Huawei Victoria]**P10 32GB VTR-L09 [Huawei Victoria]**P10 64GB VTR-AL00 [Huawei Victoria]**P10 64GB VTR-L29 [Huawei Victoria]**P10 JP 64GB VTR-L29B [Huawei Victoria]**P10 Plus JP VKY-L29A 64GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-AL00 128GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-AL00 256GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-AL00 64GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-L09 64GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-L29 128GB [Huawei Vicky]**P10 Plus VKY-L29 64GB [Huawei Vicky]**P8 32GB**P8 64GB**P8 Max 64GB**P9 EVA-AL00**P9 EVA-DL00**P9 EVA-L09**P9 EVA-L29**P9 EVA-TL00**P9 Plus VIE-AL10 [Huawei Vienna]**P9 Plus VIE-L09 [Huawei Vienna]**P9 Plus VIE-L29 [Huawei Vienna]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Added Test Point Images for Following Models :   New!  Huawei 5X Kiw-L21Huawei Enjoy 7S FIG-AL00Huawei Honor 4X Che-2 L11Huawei Honor 6 H60-L04HHuawei Honor 6A Delhi_L22Huawei Honor 8 Pro DUK-L09Huawei Honor 8_FRD-AL00Huawei Honor 8CHuawei Honor 8X Kirin 710Huawei Honor 9 LiteHuawei Honor 9Huawei Honor 10 lite Hry-L21 Kirin 710Huawei Honor 20iHuawei Honor Holly 4 plus TRT-AL00Huawei Honor Play COR-L29Huawei Honor V10 BKL-AL20Huawei Mate 8 NXTHuawei Mate 8-NXT_L29Huawei Mate 9 MHAHuawei Mate 9-ProHuawei Mate 10 Pro Kirin 970Huawei Mate 10Lite & Honor 9i  Kirin 659Huawei Mate 20 HMAHuawei Mate 20 Lite ANE-LX1 Kirin 710Huawei MediaPad M1Huawei MediaPad M3 (BTV-W09)Huawei MediaPad M5 lite BAH2-W09=CMR-W09Huawei MediaPad T5 AGS2-L03Huawei Nova 4 Vce-L22Huawei NOVA CAN-XXXHuawei P Smart 2019 - POT-LX1Huawei P7Huawei P8-Lite-2017-PRA-LA1Huawei P9 EVA L09Huawei P10 LiteHuawei P10 VTR-L09Huawei P10-Plus-VKYHuawei P20 Kirin970Huawei P20 lite Kirin 659Huawei P20 Pro  EML-L29Huawei P20 Pro Kirin 970Huawei P30 pro Kirin 980Huawei P30 pro Kirin 980Huawei Y5 2019 AMN-LX9Huawei Y6 2018 ATU-LX3Huawei Y7 2019 DUB-LX1Huawei Y7 Prime 2018Huawei Y9 2018 FLA-LX1Huawei Y9 2019 JKM-LX1Huawei Y9 2019Huawei Y9HuaweiI Honor V8-KNTHuawewi SCL-U31Huuawei P Smart 2019 POT-LX1Maimang 5  MLA-AL10 WARNING : IMEI          Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is   Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone   Back .            We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal  Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -: Buy Now | Official Website :-   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

